# Ferret foods - what do YOU feed?



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

There is so much confusion out there about what foods to feed ferrets, so I thought I'd ask in here what you ferret owners feed yours. 

We feed ours high protein dry cat food mixed with high protein wet cat food as I don't trust most ferret foods out there and they charge so much for them! I occasionally mix in some mince and eggs for a treat.

What about you? what foods do you recommend and where do you get them from? How much?


----------



## Sarahhampson (Oct 19, 2010)

This is a good question I would like to get ferrets in the future so it would be good to see what other people feed


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

We used to feed James Wellbeloved, but now they're on a kitten food, they seem to prefer it, and at 5 years they're still going strong.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Any good quality cat food is more expensive then ferret foods. 
ones on the market thats ok for ferrets is along the line of applaws , natures menu and so on.
Most cat food is totally crap ( especially all the brands for sale in supermarkets - eg whiskas/felix and what have you have a grand total of 4% meat in it and 96% crap ) 

We feed a mix of all the ferret foods available in the uk ( JWB , Vitalin , Ferret feast , supaferret , merlin , science selective etc ) 
in the evenings we feed raw meat ( mince , chicken , chicks , mice , rabbit , pork ribs , chicken livers and so on )


----------



## Raynor_NFFC (May 1, 2010)

We feed ours Chudleys. We've never given ours cat food because there just isn't any need. The ferret foods that are out there are good enough and they have got a nice high protein content. Cheap too. I wouldn't feed a cat dog food : victory:

Then every other night we give them raw mince and an egg every week


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I agree with above, I have set everything up for hopefully getting ferrets very soon. After doing much research I will be feeding ferrets foods, likely JWB, every other meal and pure meat every other meal.

Cat food is for cats, far more than most kibble complete foods ferrets foods seem fairly fit for purpose, as long as fed along side real meat.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

BARF/whole prey with odds & sods thrown in occasionally.
There is very few kibble foods I'd be comfortable feeding on a regular basis.



Shadowz said:


> Any good quality cat food is more expensive then ferret foods.
> ones on the market thats ok for ferrets is along the line of applaws , natures menu and so on.
> Most cat food is totally crap ( especially all the brands for sale in supermarkets - eg whiskas/felix and what have you have a grand total of 4% meat in it and 96% crap )


This!



Raynor_NFFC said:


> I wouldn't feed a cat dog food


Not even vaguely comparable to feeding a ferret on cat food...


----------



## Raynor_NFFC (May 1, 2010)

LoveForLizards said:


> Not even vaguely comparable to feeding a ferret on cat food...


In reality no, in theory, yes

Why feed a ferret cat food when there is ferret food


----------



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

_Hiya,_

_I'm planning to feed mine on James Wellbeloved ferret food and leave that down during the day and then give them raw meat such as mice, rats, chicks, guinea pigs and rabbits on the night,_

_regards, emmie x_


----------



## danabanana (Sep 16, 2008)

I feed a mix of the dry ferret foods - usually vitalin, Science select, Pets at home brand and JWB I seem to be able to locate those most easily!

Also - whole chicks and rodents, the fat/juices from mince, any leftover mince or chicken I'm not cooking with etc


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

mine get ferret biscuits (mix of james wellbeloved and chudleys), raw meat (usually tripe, chicken and heart but i feed other stuff when i can get it cheap), the occasional whole carcass (usually rabbit but they've had quail and grown on chicks in the past) and the odd egg and day old chicks for a treat :2thumb:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I am currently feeding mine on a mix of alpha ferret and jollies ferret food along with rodents most nights.
If I don't have enough rodents they get mince or some other meat from the supermarket.
Hopefully in the next few months I'll have enough rodents to be feeding the ferrets mostly fresh with kibble down 'just in case'.

I'm considering getting some bigger rabbits to breed for them but I'm not sure I could cull those! They are too cute.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

i used to feed mine a mixture of chicken liver, mince meat, fresh rabbit (shot on that day usualy) and dry food. Plus what ever the little buggers used to snatch off me:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Raynor_NFFC said:


> In reality no, in theory, yes
> 
> Why feed a ferret cat food when there is ferret food


Not at all. The ingredients & requirements of a cat food vs a dog food are dramatic, as opposed to cat vs ferret food where the difference is minimal. 

When the ingredients are more or less the same and a set group of ferrets thrive better on it, why _not_ feed cat food? Choose a good brand with decent ingredients and it isn't going to have adverse effects on them. Besides which, some cat foods are MUCH better for ferrets than some ferret foods, regardless of what it is labeled as.


----------



## Raynor_NFFC (May 1, 2010)

LoveForLizards said:


> Not at all. The ingredients & requirements of a cat food vs a dog food are dramatic, as opposed to cat vs ferret food where the difference is minimal.
> 
> When the ingredients are more or less the same and a set group of ferrets thrive better on it, why _not_ feed cat food? Choose a good brand with decent ingredients and it isn't going to have adverse effects on them. Besides which, some cat foods are MUCH better for ferrets than some ferret foods, regardless of what it is labeled as.


Don't agree, each to their own


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Ive always fed mine on a get what your given diet as i like to call it.

That would include what ever ferret brand kibble their was in store at the time normally the cheapest.

Then they would get loads of unprocessed meat in their most natural forms as possible like pheasent,duck,rabbit hare, grouse etc. Find your local hunters they will be glad to get rid half the time of any surplus.

I also used to feed them whole fish like trout and mackrel made their coats stunning  i belive but i have no scientific proof that a diet with more fish in the summer helps for better winter coats.

Also can someone explain to me this idea of mixing ive never understood it must be so expensive aswell.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I mix two different ferret foods just in case I can't get one of them at least I know that the picky ones will still be eating.
Having said that though as they get whole rodent they would be fed anyway it's just you cannot leave 'fresh' meat in the cage 24/7.
I don't feed the cheapest ferret food as I found that it wasn't always doing them too well.
I only 'found' jollies a few weeks ago and the ferrets and kits love it.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ferretman said:


> Also can someone explain to me this idea of mixing ive never understood it must be so expensive aswell.


Different pros/cons in each feed, and should one food go out of stock/production it means they won't be picky when switched over to another brand since they're already eating it. : victory:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Dont shoot me down.Mine always ate what they were given call me old fashioned but they didnt get their bowl replenished till it was all eaten. I just used to give them what i could get hold of at the time merlins or vitalin were the normals.


----------



## Raynor_NFFC (May 1, 2010)

LoveForLizards said:


> Different pros/cons in each feed, and should one food go out of stock/production it means they won't be picky when switched over to another brand since they're already eating it. : victory:


Have you ever known Ferrets to pick out what they like? We got ours at 8 weeks old and we used to mix chudleys and JWB! However they used to pick out the Chudleys and leave the JWB! So we ended up just putting chudleys down.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

See years ago I used to be 'old school' as well until I got a little jill who would have happily starved herself to death rather than eat one particular food.

I won't risk that now. I had her to the vet thinking it was a medical issue but all it turned out to be was she just didn't like the brand I'd used for years.
Once I gave her a different brand, I can't remember which it was now, she ate like a pig and piled on the ounces again.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Raynor_NFFC said:


> Have you ever known Ferrets to pick out what they like? We got ours at 8 weeks old and we used to mix chudleys and JWB! However they used to pick out the Chudleys and leave the JWB! So we ended up just putting chudleys down.


I have to admit I'm old school too, if they don't eat what's in their bowl they don't eat sort of thing. :whistling2: Then again they usually get a selection of different things at one time, so there's always going to be something they will eat. Yes I have known picky ferrets when we had the rescue (to the point they'd throw food over the floor in order to eat one particular part) but we soon curbed that before they went to knew homes. None of our own ferrets have been picky, quite the opposite, they dive into the box we use to defrost food as soon as we open the door. :lol2:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

i feed my boys dryed food i think its called dr johns merlin or something like that, i used to feed jwb but they didnt really like it and had the runs loads changed food and there much better they eat everything dont have runs and there coats are loverly.
i ran out a few weeks ago and try jwb again same thing so im sticking to wat they like and its not expensive i get a 15kg bag for £24

they also get raw mince cooked chicken and raw eggs and fish couple times a week but there not that keen on raw


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

I feel a mix of whatever foods I can easily source at the time (Vitalin, [email protected], JWB, Chudleys etc) They have this 24/7
As well as mince, and raw bones, eggs and various meats every day or two.

Though lately they've been going off their meat, but i dunno why


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Amy2310 said:


> We used to feed James Wellbeloved, but now they're on a kitten food, they seem to prefer it, and at 5 years they're still going strong.


See I used to feed mine JWB but it contains a lot of grains which are apparently 'good' for them :roll: (they're obligate carnivores, they don't need grains and vegetables) and I personally find a lot of ferret foods are more expensive than a high protein cat food.


Shadowz said:


> Any good quality cat food is more expensive then ferret foods.
> ones on the market thats ok for ferrets is along the line of applaws , natures menu and so on.
> Most cat food is totally crap ( especially all the brands for sale in supermarkets - eg whiskas/felix and what have you have a grand total of 4% meat in it and 96% crap )
> 
> ...


Where do you find those ferret foods, I might look at those.




LoveForLizards said:


> Not at all. The ingredients & requirements of a cat food vs a dog food are dramatic, as opposed to cat vs ferret food where the difference is minimal.
> 
> When the ingredients are more or less the same and a set group of ferrets thrive better on it, why _not_ feed cat food? Choose a good brand with decent ingredients and it isn't going to have adverse effects on them. Besides which, some cat foods are MUCH better for ferrets than some ferret foods, regardless of what it is labeled as.


Thank you for this, most people think 'OMG why would you feed your ferrets cat food, that's for cats!!111' without knowing what the differences are...

People forget ferrets' dietary requirements in dry foods are still being researched by ferret food producers, that's why I don't trust them that much...most of them boast that 'they have protein and vegetables and grains - which are essential to the ferret diet' err....no, they're not. And they'll charge more for it because it's 'ferret' food...and it's actually a lot like cat food, just with the picture of a ferret on the bag. Until they produce genuinely good quality ferret food I'll stick to my cat food thanks 


Raynor_NFFC said:


> Don't agree, each to their own


Have you researched ferret foods and compared to cat foods before?


Raynor_NFFC said:


> Have you ever known Ferrets to pick out what they like? We got ours at 8 weeks old and we used to mix chudleys and JWB! However they used to pick out the Chudleys and leave the JWB! So we ended up just putting chudleys down.


Mine eat whatever it's in front of them or it's tough...but I do feed them a mix of different foods so they're used to different things and so they eat whatever I put down. They all have their 'favourites' and if one of their favourites isn't on the bowl they'll pick but eventually will eat it anyway.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

So what kind of cat food do you feed ?

I get my food from here
Ferret Food


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

My ferrets would only eat JWB even when I tried other foods they would starve themselves until they got the JWB.


----------



## scoobylyn (Nov 24, 2009)

Mine are on Pets at Home ferret food and James Wellbeloved. They like a day old chick but refuse to eat any other meat whatsoever.... except ham they think they have stolen.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Shadowz said:


> So what kind of cat food do you feed ?
> 
> I get my food from here
> Ferret Food


We change it up but mainly Iams although that has gone up in price ridiculously so Go-cat and butchers which are close to Iams in nutritional terms. But looking at that site, you're right they are cheaper on there! I've actually ordered the JWB 20kg bag and will keep on using this site so thanks :2thumb: before I used to go to pet shops see, and they're the ones that mainly put the prices up for ferret foods which really put me off.


----------



## In sids memory (Aug 2, 2010)

I use James Wellbeloved too and they also get a saucer of cat milk every morning, they love that!


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

In sids memory said:


> I use James Wellbeloved too and they also get a saucer of cat milk every morning, they love that!


milk is the best  lol I want another ferret


----------



## EmeraldSapphirez (Jan 13, 2009)

I tend to use a mix. 

James Wellbeloved
Vitalin Ferret from Mole Valley Farmers when it's on 2 for 1.
Chudley's Ferret
Pets At Home ferret nuggets.
Science Selective Ferret.

I like them to have a good variety.

On top of the dry food they have access to meat and rabbit carcasses daily. I'm of the belief that ferrets should have at least 75% meat in their diet as they're totally obligate carnivores. However I do have one hob who point blank refuses to eat any meat what so ever.

They get chicks for treats a couple of times a week.

Pretty sure Vitalin has gone into administration though as we received an email at work about not being able to get in their stock. That's a shame I think it's the highest quality food available.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

In sids memory said:


> I use James Wellbeloved too and they also get a saucer of cat milk every morning, they love that!


I've thought of getting them some cat milk but didn't know if it was worth it...do they really love it then?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I only give milk to the kits and never cows milk or the normal cat milk like whiska's or felix from the supermarket.
I find that even when pregnant the jills get the squits if I give them milk of any kind.

I used to use goats milk but now I buy generic mammal milk in 5kg tubs from hyperdrug.co.uk.
I've just started mixing the milk with the ferret kibble and liquidising it for the 3 week old kits they are loving it.


----------



## kevandshalona (Mar 30, 2009)

all my ferrets are fed on alpha ferret kibble and once a week mix a few eggs with a tea spoon of fish oils which they love more than ferretone ,and every other day fresh meat but during working season they get a lot more fresh meat mainly rabbit but few pheasant , pigeon i pay £12 for 15kg of alpah kibble and last me over 3 months for 3 jills


----------



## In sids memory (Aug 2, 2010)

Kat91 said:


> I've thought of getting them some cat milk but didn't know if it was worth it...do they really love it then?


Kat my two go mad for it, soon as they hear me they start banging there dish around! I would not get out of their room if I did not leave a saucer of cat milk behind! :2thumb:


----------



## In sids memory (Aug 2, 2010)

saxon said:


> I only give milk to the kits and never cows milk or the normal cat milk like whiska's or felix from the supermarket.
> I find that even when pregnant the jills get the squits if I give them milk of any kind.
> 
> I used to use goats milk but now I buy generic mammal milk in 5kg tubs from hyperdrug.co.uk.
> I've just started mixing the milk with the ferret kibble and liquidising it for the 3 week old kits they are loving it.



Mine only get squirts if I give them too much, I had my first male rescue for 9 years and he was not a young ferret when I rescued him, he had milk every day and it did him no harm, It was the cat one not cows milk, Why do you say no Cats milk?? As said my boy did great on it, my two now also have it every day one is now 7 the other 6!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I've not used the bottled cat milk that you buy in the supermarkets, I do use the powdered though but mine is a generic mammal powder as that is cheaper, the bottled stuff is just a gimmick to charge a fortune.

I'd not give older ferrets milk, of any kind, either as it's always given any I've had over the years the squits.
It does depend on the individual though so as long as it doesn't have a bad effect then there's no harm done.
There are so may other more appropriate foods out there that are better for the ferrets and have the same effect as far as them ejoying them that I don't see the point in giving them something that may upset their stomachs as once they do get an upset tummy it's really hard to clear up.

My eldest ferret was almost 13 whe he died and he's had a major stroke at around 7 years old...he was called Rabbit which always went down well at the shows.


----------



## In sids memory (Aug 2, 2010)

saxon said:


> I only give milk to the kits and never cows milk or the normal cat milk like whiska's or felix from the supermarket.
> I find that even when pregnant the jills get the squits if I give them milk of any kind.
> 
> I used to use goats milk but now I buy generic mammal milk in 5kg tubs from hyperdrug.co.uk.
> I've just started mixing the milk with the ferret kibble and liquidising it for the 3 week old kits they are loving it.





saxon said:


> I've not used the bottled cat milk that you buy in the supermarkets, I do use the powdered though but mine is a generic mammal powder as that is cheaper, the bottled stuff is just a gimmick to charge a fortune.
> 
> I'd not give older ferrets milk, of any kind, either as it's always given any I've had over the years the squits.
> It does depend on the individual though so as long as it doesn't have a bad effect then there's no harm done.
> ...



Thats a great name!!

I use whiskers cat milk, sure it prob is over priced but I was told that cows milk can be bad for them and the cat milk has had what ever is that is bad for them taken out!! If that makes any sense at all!! Any how My two love it and only get squits if they have too much, they only have a little drop each morning a bottle usually lasts me the week for them both!


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

Mine has minced meat twice daily beef or rabbit, science select ferret food available all the time (which is never eaten), a little liver once a week and any cracked quail eggs. Plus whatever he manages to "steal"...


----------

